# I am Addicted to Hysterical Bonding sex



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

Ever since DDay back in June, I have been using discussions about our infidelities in the past to create some really awesome HB sex. 

At first it just happened naturally a few times. But based on what I have learned on the TAM foeum, whenever I want few days of curl-your-toes/yell at the moon/do new stuff and in new locations I just start a conversation about past infidelities. After some emotional back and forth discussions, the hot sex starts and doesn't end for a few days. 

I have done this 4-5 times since June and it keeps getting hotter. Our sex life was good before (3-4 times per week, whenever either wants, Os for both) but now it's super hot. How do I stop this addiction?


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Don't worry, it'll go away. Its just a way to currently hide the hurt...Dude


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Reminds me a bit of a joke from high school. A bit sad in a way. It just seems to keep popping into my mind. 

Survey: Do you prefer sex with lots of scratching and biting?

Reply: I don't really prefer it, but it seems to be the only way I can get it.

So the only way to get great hot sex is to make vague threats, based on past hurts. I don't really like to trick her into hot HB sex, but that's the only way I can get excitement.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

You can work toward making all of your sex be as good as the HB sex. Get creative. Discuss with your partner what makes HB sex so good. Be open about it and find out more about those reasons that make it good.

Since you know you and your partner are capable of the great sex, you know you can have it without the HB part, too. You just need to figure out how.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Might want to look into your thread addiction as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Idun (Jul 30, 2011)

We want what we can't have, so perhaps reminding yourself of past infidelity turns you on because of remembering the threat of almost losing her.

Otherwise, do you actually have a fetish for imagining her getting it on with someone else?

Working out _why_ it turns you on would be a good start.


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

just demonstrates that the most powerful sex organ is the one between our ears.


----------

